# nute lock up?



## yogi dc (Nov 24, 2006)

i was woundering is there any way that i can fix my nute lock up problem?


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 24, 2006)

just try flushing with plain water for couple of days dude


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey Yogi, what did you do to cause a nutrient lockout? Are you sure that's the problem? Are you using dirt or hydro? What nutes are you using?


----------



## yogi dc (Nov 25, 2006)

well SB i am growing hydro, the plants are clones and theyare about two wqeeks in to flowering. i am using DNF AB bloom 3-0-3  1-0.5-3. the leaves are turning gray and brittle.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 25, 2006)

yogi dc said:
			
		

> well SB i am growing hydro, the plants are clones and they are about two weeks in to flowering. i am using DNF AB bloom 3-0-3 1-0.5-3. the leaves are turning gray and brittle.


Is it all the leaves on the plant or just some? Is the entire leaf turning grey and brittle? Does it do it in stages? Are the buds forming? Do the buds look right? How large are the plants? Are you using the *exact* formula that the seller suggests for this stage of growth? Are you using Chlorinated water?

Whew! Lot's of questions, I know, but I don't want to guess with the life of your plants hanging in the balance.


----------



## yogi dc (Nov 25, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Is it all the leaves on the plant or just some? Is the entire leaf turning grey and brittle? Does it do it in stages? Are the buds forming? Do the buds look right? How large are the plants? Are you using the *exact* formula that the seller suggests for this stage of growth? Are you using Chlorinated water?
> 
> Whew! Lot's of questions, I know, but I don't want to guess with the life of your plants hanging in the balance.


 
Tanks SB, alright here we go, just some of the leaves are gray and brittle and i have been cutting them out when they die. the buds are not forming fully yet but their are lots of hairs. they are about two week in to flowering.  The plants are about a foot tall, one has been toped and one has been bent over.  and yes i am using chlorinated water now but at first i was buying water from wallyworld but no change.
thanks for the hlep i hope this helps i am going to take a few pics.


----------



## HGB (Nov 25, 2006)

whats the ph of the mix? and ppm?

are you feeding the plant by what it ask for or just toss the nutes in like  

first thing i would look at is ph as well as get them on plain PH adjusted water at 5.8 until new growth shows no issues then start them back up on a light dose of nutes around 3-400 ppm....

still need more info tho here... grow room conditions (temps, Rh, intake and exhaust. ect)


----------



## yogi dc (Nov 25, 2006)

the temp is at a constant 86F with the lights off its at 72F the PH is at 5.8 to 6.3. i change the nute every week. i only add the recomended  amount of nute never more but sometimes less it depends on what they need. i also added some b-1 to help with the flush. i have a duel exhaust fan and a caged intake fan. 
I have five harvest under my belt three hydro and two soil and i have never had this happen.


----------



## HGB (Nov 25, 2006)

yogi dc said:
			
		

> the temp is at a constant 86F with the lights off its at 72F the PH is at 5.8 to 6.3. i change the nute every week. i only add the recomended  amount of nute never more but sometimes less it depends on what they need. i also added some b-1 to help with the flush. i have a duel exhaust fan and a caged intake fan.
> I have five harvest under my belt three hydro and two soil and i have never had this happen.



that all sounds ok there... but would like know how you determine when and how much to feed... _your_ feeding schedule not what the bottle says as these are 2 different things. what the bottle says to feed means nothing to the plant, and none list proper amount's for marijuana which *IS* a weed

do you feed the plant daily what it has ate (ppm wise)  and feed that back to it plus what it wanted?

not sure the B-1 is needed in the flush but dont think it will hurt either from what i just googled on it (I dont use it)

time for the P tool :joint4:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 25, 2006)

Clorinated water can cause lockout of Nitrogen. Yours doesn't sound like lockout to me, it sounds like over feeding. Try cutting back on your nutes and see if you get a change. The old leaf won't heal. Look at the new growth.


----------



## HGB (Nov 25, 2006)

oh ya first thing came to mind is your npk ratio seems kinda light in P   which can then intutn lock out Ca and mg....

just a thought


----------



## KADE (Nov 26, 2006)

Your plants look too small to use full strength of DNF... try dosage at 2.5ml per litre... maybe a lil less.... and get DNF black and DNF gold extremely well worth the extra $$.. it'll help with any other lockouts or deficencies.


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 7, 2006)

Gotta watch it by treating an overdose with more nutes.  I would tip towards the overnuting aspect (again).  

HGB said it best.  I think most formulations are set too high for MJ.  It also depends on the system you use.  Some are very efficient at delivering nutes to plants (assuming bioavailability) and you can grow in a very low nute enviro.  

Lastly,  no one mentions starting water PPM.  Unless you are factoring that in,  suggestions from other people can be very misleading.

For example,  undissolved salts can make up a large part of water in some areas;  more than 300ppm.   So if you compare that to water like mine at less than 50 we are talking a whole different starting point.  

100ppm can be HUGE in small applications.  Just last week I had my truncheon reading 400.  I started putting water in to see when it hit 300.  I went all the way to the top of the res and it was still blinking 4!   That was an eye opener for me.


----------



## KADE (Dec 7, 2006)

Thas why it should always be done by EC... starting you calculate as 300.


----------

